# Feeding Moths



## The_Asa (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, as some of you may know, I've been experiencing a shortage of houseflies recently :lol: . I've been feeding my mantids nearly exclusively on moths gathering outside my porch lights at night. I've been trying to gather HouseFlies as well with rotten fruit, applesauce, yeast, whatever, but I haven't glimpsed a housefly in days, even with the bait. I've tried feeding some crickets, but most of my mantids are too small to eat them. And all the mantids that I have ever kept have refused to eat waxworms...including this batch...so on to my question  

Have you guys noticed any maleffects from feeding mantids exclusively moths? Or any thoughts on nutrition downsides? I'd rather not order any more houseflies


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 13, 2008)

i almost exclusively feed mine on moths/butterflies/other outside bugs will no ill effects whatsoever. i think if anything butterflies/moths would be healthier than flies.


----------



## pedro92 (Aug 13, 2008)

Just think wild mantids do great on wild insects such as moths and stuff.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, I feed my mantids many things. For the adults I feed them mealworms, moths, houseflies and the occasional cricket. For my nymphs, I just feed them mosquitoes because I can't find anything that is small enough. I catch all the food I give to my mantids except the mealworms. I bought them from a local pet store.


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2008)

I feed moths whenever I can catch them. As for attracting houseflies you may want to try something they go for like meat.


----------



## Dwaink (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,

Since i don't have a dog i took a plastic quick food dish with dry cat food, placed it in he dish with a cup or so of milk and in three days had tons of flys. I suspect it because of the meat by products used in the processing of the food. I also found that when i throw in the out dated FF cultures that have stopped producing i think the vinegar attracted them as well, it took a short time for the flies to start landing on the media.

This is outside . I am currently experimenting with 11 different FF formulas with 4 different fruit flies and have found this is the best way to attract house flies, the real pain is catching them.

Regards


----------



## riegs22 (Aug 13, 2008)

So do any of you guys gut load your moths before feeding?

if so whats a good thing to gut load them with?


----------



## pedro92 (Aug 13, 2008)

Rick said:


> I feed moths whenever I can catch them. As for attracting houseflies you may want to try something they go for like meat.


When i have to pick up the dog doodoo lol there is tons of them (houseflies)


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 13, 2008)

So nobody has tried to feed their mantid on moths _alone_?


----------



## mrblue (Aug 13, 2008)

it wouldnt be a great idea to feed any one thing _alone_. variety is the spice of life!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah i,m with mrblue, i feed my ghosts not just ff or hf, but also wild cought weird stuff, including moths.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 13, 2008)

O.K. That's what I thought. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ismart (Aug 13, 2008)

riegs22 said:


> So do any of you guys gut load your moths before feeding?if so whats a good thing to gut load them with?


I gut load my moths with sugar water or honey water.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 14, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> yeah i,m with mrblue, i feed my ghosts not just ff or hf, but also wild cought weird stuff, including moths.


I catch my mantid stuff from my garden or my house. While my dad dugs up and plants trees and plants, I will be waiting nearby. When my dad finds something, I go and get it. I've found stuff like woodlouse, cockroaches, flying termite thingy, small earthworms, grasshoppers, crickets, houseflies, fruit flies, weird looking ant things, little spiders, weird jumping bug and many more.


----------



## ismart (Aug 15, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> I catch my mantid stuff from my garden or my house. While my dad dugs up and plants trees and plants, I will be waiting nearby. When my dad finds something, I go and get it. I've found stuff like woodlouse, cockroaches, flying termite thingy, small earthworms, grasshoppers, crickets, houseflies, fruit flies, weird looking ant things, little spiders, weird jumping bug and many more.


Sounds like a nice mantis smorgusboard! :lol:


----------



## tnienhaus (Aug 20, 2008)

my european seems to love the little "bite-sized" moths...its like eating slyders from White Castle


----------

